# Let Me Introduce Myself



## Amistosa (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello Specktra Community !!!!!
I’m Monica from Amistosa Cosmetics and Accessories
Better known as amistosa on eBay, I finally signed up with Specktra
and I am navigating this wonderful site and getting to learn about it
Please keep a look out for my M.A.C items I will be posting for sale.
Some are discontinued and hard to find such as coco beach and maroon pigments, 
Lustdust glitter full size and samples and D’Bohemia and Oceanic eyes shadows just to name a few, I also started a store on ecrater (http://amistosa.ecrater.com) and I am still with eBay. If you have any questions please feel free to e mail me at [email protected] i'm looking forward to hearing from you and creating a special relationship with all of you on Specktra.
Thank you


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

welcome to specktra, monica!


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 14, 2008)

hi monica..welcome.


----------

